# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Lindsey 6 month MFUE eyebrow repair video

## Dr. Lindsey

Here's an update on our lady who was in a car wreck and lost the central portion of her right eyebrow.  She's growing some already, will peak in another year, and may yet need extra hair.  Like most females (recall I've done 3900 facelifts) its virtually impossible to get these ladies to come in without makeup.  At a year, I'll make her wash it all off, but today she has "school and kid duties" and won't wash off her makeup.

The video includes her 3 month update and the video of the entire surgery for those who missed it originally.



The video is:   http://vimeo.com/199020145



Dr. Lindsey

----------

